# 2 sided tape



## Herb G. (Aug 8, 2017)

What brand of 2 sided tape do you guys use when turning?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 8, 2017)

I use whatever carpet tape is cheap at the hardware store  I've used a dozen different brands, most are all about the same. Or are you looking for something with a little foam in the middle? for that I use 3M

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't remember what brands I've used -- the one thing I learned that had huge impact on how well the stuff performed was clamping it tight for 5 minutes before spinning it. (Normally I use the tailstock and tailstock ram to press a piece of scrap wood against the parts.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 8, 2017)

I used to use a lot of 3M, always found that it worked pretty well

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 8, 2017)

I used to make cutting boards with inlays and blood groves. I made templates for the router and used two sided tape to hold the templates to the cutting board top. I used the 3M two sided then and clamped it tight for a little while before routing.

I use any two sided carpet tape now when setting up some for the lathe.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 8, 2017)

Herb, I prefer Chevy's as apposed to Fords, but, it's what works best is what you are looking for. Once upon a time for about 10 years I used Bron double sided tape. Got the idea from a machine shop that machined nothing but plastic. It's what they used to clamp down multiple parts, and the tolerances when machined were right on every time. I started using it from then on when making any duplicate parts in my woodworking business. 
I quit my business after one too many injuries, and went to work installing interiors into Global Express aircraft. The 3M tape with the plaid backer is what they used as the mucilage doesn't leave a sticky residue. Now that I'm retired and turning on my own, I still use the 3M tape. It's about 17-20 bucks a roll, but it works with just one hit with a dead blow hammer on the pieces you're trying to stick. 
Carpet tape in my opinion is complete crap for any use other than carpet. With 2 pieces taped together, I could actually see the wood move just from the router trying to cut off the shape the pattern was. Another thing to consider, I live in the desert, and when the temperature is near or over 100, it seems to be in a jelly type state and will allow stuff to move..... My 2 cents........... Jerry (in Tucson)..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 10, 2017)

Jerry, just to be curious, where did you get your Bron tape? It looks like they have their own website and no local distributors. Also at the bottom it says 3M. Do they own them?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 10, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Jerry, just to be curious, where did you get your Bron tape? It looks like they have their own website and no local distributors. Also at the bottom it says 3M. Do they own them?




David, when I was getting the Bron tape, that was in the '80's and first couple years in the '90's. It was ordered through an outdoor salesman that would frequent shops that he knew needed it. All I had to do was tell him what I needed, and wait a week until he came back around the area with what I ordered. As long as the check cleared, I had a good relationship with the company, located out of Phoenix. The tape had no markings on it to ID it other than just "Bron". I would rank it with the 3M Scotch brand tape with the plaid backer. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Apr 10, 2022)

Looking for any new info/product on the subject.
Thinking 2 sided tape would be a good way to mount blanks for turkey pot calls. I can see a couple advantages, but nothing on the down side.
Any thoughts???


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 10, 2022)

My two sided tape works great and as expected but don’t recall where I got it online. Says Tesa on the cardboard center. Maybe Craft sSupplies USA or Packard.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 10, 2022)

Reckon we could all sling a couple pieces across the work area and rate the release rate of our respective brands of tape. 
Who is going to take the dollar general tape? (Just wondering who to send the raw steak to)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2022)

scootac said:


> Looking for any new info/product on the subject.
> Thinking 2 sided tape would be a good way to mount blanks for turkey pot calls. I can see a couple advantages, but nothing on the down side.
> Any thoughts???











Double Sided Turner's Tape


Hold your turning blanks firmly to your faceplate without screw holes. Tape holds best to smooth, even and finished wood surfaces.




www.rockler.com





This is what I use. It's pricey but holds better than regular carpet tape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Apr 10, 2022)

I have never used tape for turning, but use a lot for the CNC. I always use the blue tape/ca glue trick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 11, 2022)

I use the gorilla tape, works well and haven't had a piece fly off yet

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

